# Today in the Fishroom ~ 05/26/08 Synspilum bits and pieces



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

I love photographing breeding fish. They are generally out of their mind and easily coaxed into the shots.

Here's the male:










Here's the bits and pieces. Very colorful fish.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

WOW very nice specimen and also very nice artistic shots.
BTW congrats on making the cover of the July issue of TFH with the stunning fry picture.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Reiner said:


> WOW very nice specimen and also very nice artistic shots.
> BTW congrats on making the cover of the July issue of TFH with the stunning fry picture.


Thanks. I appreciate both. I'm glad they picked the fry photo. When you consider that the fry only started swimming that day...you can appreciate how small they were.

One of my favorite shots. Glad they used it for the cover.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

1 day free swimming that's crazy. There is no way you can actually see that much detail just with your eye. WOW that really makes that picture even more special.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

That cover shot is amazing Mo, congrats.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Fogelhund said:


> That cover shot is amazing Mo, congrats.


Thanks. It's one of my favorite shots as well.


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2008)

It is a great image.
Please tell me about the yellow bellies.
Is it magic, or did momma have a special diet?


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

The yellow is actually the yolk sack of the fry. The fry were only a 16th of an inch long...barely swimming one day. The parents are wild caught Managuense from Honduras.


----------



## Kramerpit (Jun 23, 2008)

Did you catch them yourself?


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Which? The Synspilum...no. I did catch the parents of the fry in the magazine cover.


----------



## Frenz9 (Apr 23, 2006)

thats nice


----------

